
Two Android apps used in combat by US troops contained severe vulnerabilities - tareqak
https://www.zdnet.com/article/two-android-apps-used-in-combat-by-us-troops-contained-severe-vulnerabilities/
======
yellowapple
Apparently (per the article) there's actually a GEOINT App Store:
[https://apps.nga.mil/Home/Store](https://apps.nga.mil/Home/Store)

Some interesting examples:

\- An app that reports pirate activity:
[https://apps.nga.mil/Home/Store/Detail/Android/ASAM--
Android...](https://apps.nga.mil/Home/Store/Detail/Android/ASAM--
Android-/1-0-121)

\- An app about edible/medicinal plants:
[https://apps.nga.mil/Home/Store/Detail/Android/Edible-and-
Me...](https://apps.nga.mil/Home/Store/Detail/Android/Edible-and-Medicinal-
Plants/1-3)

\- An app to tell you when you should put on your tinfoil hat:
[https://apps.nga.mil/Home/Store/Detail/Android/SpyMeSatGov-/...](https://apps.nga.mil/Home/Store/Detail/Android/SpyMeSatGov-/1-1-1)

------
tareqak
The link to the Navy Inspector General report from the article:
[https://www.scribd.com/document/396040628/DI-17-3391](https://www.scribd.com/document/396040628/DI-17-3391)

~~~
ccnafr
It's heavily redacted, though. The article also has the backstory.

Spoiler alert: The whistleblower was vindicated.

